# Leaving cage door open



## Memo_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

After two weeks with me, should I already allow my Memo to try go out of the cage? He’s one of the skittish ones, although now he’s not afraid anymore when my hand ho into the cage to replenish his food bowl. But he still won’t let my hand near him. If my hand goes too close, he starts hissing and posing to prepare to get away.

I’ve read somewhere that even for untame bird, it’s nice for them to have time outside the cage. My worry is that if it’s too early to do so, I might have a hard time convincing him to go back in there (I don’t want to chase him and scare him)

Do you guys think it’s too early? Thanks!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you are going to let him out take him into a small room like the bathroom, that way if you have to get him back into the cage you aren't chasing him around the room and he's most likely to go to his cage. I wouldn't just let him out in a big room because then to get him back in you have to chase him and towel him and that will damage any trust you have built.


----------



## Memo_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank you. Yeah I’ll take your advice. 🙂


----------



## Memo_UK (Apr 19, 2018)

I’ve been leaving the cage door open since I last posted here. But he never did go out... until now (so that took me 10 days lol). I’m so happy I just gotta post this 🙂

And it also wasn’t hard to make him go back. Yes he flew a bit out of panic, but he willingly stepped up onto a stick and slowly brought him back. As soon as he saw the cage door was very near, he jumped straight back in.

Finally, progress! 🤩


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

That's awesome!! So glad he was able to do that!!


----------

